# Quick Clean today



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just nipped out and give the car a quick clean today.
Then couldn't resist taking a few snaps 

So heres the outside!










And the inside


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good Matt mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Looking good Matt mate


Cheers fella.

One trip to work and its now filthy  
Are you going on Les' meet/cruise?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Matt mate
> ...


Cant buddy as im working, i did post up with an attempted different date to what they were voting for, but nothing was said about it


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

lovely seats mate....  they should come as standard


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> lovely seats mate....  they should come as standard


I know dude. It was seeing them on your car that made me get them in the first place.
Have you got the same memory module as I have on the drivers seat, i would be interested to know how you got around wiring it up. I had to build my own mini-connector 

More pics of your car please!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > lovely seats mate....  they should come as standard


I know dude. It was seeing them on your car that made me get them in the first place.
Have you got the same memory module as I have on the drivers seat, i would be interested to know how you got around wiring it up. I had to build my own mini-connector 

Thanks fella, they are not connected at the moment, thats my brother job for the summer. will let you know what he comes up with, thats his day job 

Stevie


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok well mine are all wired up and fully functional. If you need any help then give me a shout.
Even when you have the wiring diagram for the memory module (which I have) its still a little tricky. I was hoping to get hold of a genuine porsche connector but no-one seemed to do supply them

Matt


----------

